# Let's See Them DIY Tank [email protected]!



## bingerz

hey guys! it seems like DIY stands are the way to go, not only customized for your setups, but just in terms of strength and peace of mind. i wanna make a thread that showcases all these cool tank stands out there and help us noobies learn the right way. thanks!!

one other thing...it doesn't have to be all pretty and varnished, routered, all decked out...it could be just 2 by 4's. anything is game!!


----------



## target

Pink Stand:










33g stand:


















46g stacker stand:










90g stand:


















100g cube stand:


















125g stand (with 75g under):


----------



## davej

90 gallon built in place
Nowhere as nice as Daniel's but functional and sturdy.


----------



## dean9922

awesome stands Target!!!!!!! Very Nice.


----------



## oakley1984

(clickable thumb)
was made for my 210g all-glass tank (actually 220g)


----------



## target

dean9922 said:


> awesome stands Target!!!!!!! Very Nice.


Thanks, I have a couple more, but the pictures are on my computer at home.


----------



## dean9922

great job also Oakley1984 and davej

ps davej....with a barebottom tank like you have, you should have some nice discus swimming around in there...lol


----------



## `GhostDogg´

target said:


> Pink Stand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33g stand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46g stacker stand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90g stand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100g cube stand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 125g stand (with 75g under):


Dan your the reason I never post pix of my stands. 
:bigsmile:
You've made a few nice ones since my break from BCA.


----------



## target

LOL, thanks Ghost Dogg. I enjoy building them. Post your up though, it is always nice to see other people's work.


----------



## BullDog

First one we built. For Ralph's 75g:









In-situ (and filled with junk!):









This was Frankie's temp. stand. Plywood + 12 assorted concrete blocks + plywood. Totally ghetto 









Then we built one, same basic construction as the 1st, but shorter.









Both are based on this one:
75 Gallon Aquarium Stand

But we used 4x4s for the middle leg instead of 2x4s.
They're both scrap lumber, so the first one cost about $8 for some screws and wood glue, and the second was essentially free. But for the second one, *somebody* had borrowed the table saw, so it took an extra day to build.

They are also "finishable". Slap a 1/4" veneer around it, a couple of doors on the front, and they would probably look quite nice


----------



## `GhostDogg´

This is how I make my stands too.
No need for pix of mine now.
:lol:


----------



## bingerz

@target: that's some real nice work you've done!! i like the lvl of craftsmanship and attention to detail you put in your stands. i like how in the 90g you've put all those extra holes....like you've planned it out to fit whatever the person needs. and that corner cube stand...i didn't expect both doors to open like that. good idea!! im not a fan of the corner aquariums...but i think i'd consider getting one just for that stand.

@davej: nahhh, i think your stand looks nice!! i like that natural look!

@oakley: great job!! looks good!!

@bulldog, i'ma fan of that natural/functional look. it may not look all polished and everything....but that thing looks like it could hold up a ton!! lol....i like your concrete blocks stand! that's ghetto as heck, but it gets the job done!


----------



## oakley1984

thanks! heres a pic of the framework on the inside of the stand... it may look pretty on the outside but you could drop my stand off a 2story building and it would probably be fine


----------



## Slopster

hey Target those are some nice stands.
I've been thinking of building some myself.


----------



## effox

I love that square stand Target.


----------



## spit.fire

for all my stands i take existing furniture and reinforce it so it looks the same as original


























(now only has a 55 on it)

all of it has steel reinforcements in it so it can handle the weight

(im a welder and good it hiding reinforcements)


----------



## gklaw

No insult to others. I would consider Target's and Oakley 1984's craftsman quality.

Mine are all 3/4" plywood held together by screws, no glue. A nail gun and a router definitely make the job easier and prettier and of course faster. A hand plane and sanding block with patience could suffice as well. 

1st one had centre gables removed (stiffened with plywood strip) after to accommodate sump. Centre door held in place by 4 magnets.

2nd one will received doors on sides and drawer in middle - eventually that is 

3rd one appears to be floating is held to the wall with 4 screws  It was holding up a 27g column tank before this 15g. Well it did sag 1/8" or at the front end.


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is my stand for my 170 gallon discus tank before it got a face lift.










Here it is after the face lift thanks to Gordon.


----------



## gklaw

bonsai dave said:


> Here is my stand for my 170 gallon discus tank before it got a face lift.


Is that the light hood to the left ? I am not face-lifting that :lol:


----------



## bonsai dave

gklaw said:


> Is that the light hood to the left ? I am not face-lifting that :lol:


Yes that was an old light hood from my 470 gallon tank. I was just using it until i could get some else done. It does not matter how much make up we put on that pig it will always be a pig.


----------



## target

bingerz said:


> @target: that's some real nice work you've done!! i like the lvl of craftsmanship and attention to detail you put in your stands. i like how in the 90g you've put all those extra holes....like you've planned it out to fit whatever the person needs. and that corner cube stand...i didn't expect both doors to open like that. good idea!! im not a fan of the corner aquariums...but i think i'd consider getting one just for that stand.


The 90 was for my own tank. I took a long time planning it and playing with it to get exactly what I wanted. The board with the holes is hinged so I can swing it open to get behind it and work with the cables. It also keeps all the cables out of the way so there isn't a big rats nest under the tank. I still need to mount another 4 plug unit and both ballasts and then the rest of the holes will be used.

The corner tank was for 2wheelsx2. He wanted something to fit the corner with easy access. There will be a canopy for that one as well as soon as I can get back into my shop. It will open the same way as the stand, but then will also fold back halfway for access for cleaning.



Slopster said:


> hey Target those are some nice stands.
> I've been thinking of building some myself.


For me building stands isn't difficult. I work as a 3D designer so I model the entire thing 3D and work out any problems before starting. Makes the process smoother.



effox said:


> I love that square stand Target.


That's Gary's cube tank stand. It was a fun build. Took a lot of back and forth and playing with the design before we got to exactly what Gary wanted. I was pleased with the result.


----------



## target

spit.fire said:


> for all my stands i take existing furniture and reinforce it so it looks the same as original
> 
> all of it has steel reinforcements in it so it can handle the weight
> 
> (im a welder and good it hiding reinforcements)


I love the idea of the hidden reinforcement. If I had any welding knowledge I'd most likely do a metal frame skinned with wood for my stands.


----------



## crazy72

Wow there are some serious skills here. I agree that Daniel's stands are truly amazing. And for someone as hopeless as I am with tools, anything that can stand straight and support over 10 gallons is already an achievement!


----------



## jay_leask

heres a basic one 








and all finished up


----------



## Slopster

looks good, is that from pine or fir?


----------



## spit.fire

target said:


> I love the idea of the hidden reinforcement. If I had any welding knowledge I'd most likely do a metal frame skinned with wood for my stands.


that was my origional plan for my stacking stand before i decided to make it stacking, then i threw a second tank on it and decided not to skin it (i also know a thing or two about carpentry as i used to build and install kitchens and my dad has been a carpenter longer than ive been alive)


----------



## jay_leask

Slopster said:


> looks good, is that from pine or fir?


i think it was yellow cedar


----------



## target

spit.fire said:


> that was my origional plan for my stacking stand before i decided to make it stacking, then i threw a second tank on it and decided not to skin it (i also know a thing or two about carpentry as i used to build and install kitchens and my dad has been a carpenter longer than ive been alive)


The metal frame for a stacker would be much nicer. Mine was made out of 2x4's and I didn't like how I could see the support legs on the outside. Metal supports would be much easier to hide


----------



## bingerz

oakley, i remember seeing a post a while back of that stand! i think you were building it at the time. i like how you have those diagonal braces on it. wish my woodworking skills were up there.


----------



## bingerz

jay, that looks hot, either way...w/ or w/o the wall/door.


----------



## bingerz

when you're building stands...what kinda wood do you use? i read pine, fir, yellow cedar were some of the types....what's the difference, is it all a matter of color? what are the pros and cons?


----------



## oakley1984

bingerz said:


> oakley, i remember seeing a post a while back of that stand! i think you were building it at the time. i like how you have those diagonal braces on it. wish my woodworking skills were up there.


when your dealing with something that weighs more than 2000lbs, square framing techniques are prone to failure when side loaded (eg dumbass buddys leaning on sides of tanks, bumping into etc) theres also about 2L of glue in it :bigsmile:



bingerz said:


> when you're building stands...what kinda wood do you use? i read pine, fir, yellow cedar were some of the types....what's the difference, is it all a matter of color? what are the pros and cons?


haha, for most of us, whatevers cheap and has good grain!


----------



## target

bingerz said:


> when you're building stands...what kinda wood do you use? i read pine, fir, yellow cedar were some of the types....what's the difference, is it all a matter of color? what are the pros and cons?


For me it depends on what the person wants. Pine and MDF are the ones I use most.

Pros of MDF is cheap, easy to work with, easy to paint. Cons: Can be damaged by water so must be sealed correctly to prevent damage.

Pros of pine is again cheap, easy to paint or stain. Cons: it is very soft and can be dented easily which can detract from finished look.

Each stand always starts with a 2x4 frame and is then skinned with the wood of choice.


----------



## bingerz

so do 2x4's come in different kinds of wood...or is it just the one kind (the cheapest) that you use? sorry...ive just zero experience in wood working. thing i ever made was a cassette tape holder and clock in the 7th grade. lol!


----------



## target

I use construction grade 2x4's which are the cheapest. I am sure you could get other wood cut in 2x4 dimensions, but the construction ones are cheap and strong and are hidden anyways so no point in using anything fancy.

My woodworking started in high school as well, with a wall clock. Here's a few of my projects, except for the stands they were done in high school:http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/couple-my-projects-330/


----------



## jay_leask

bingerz said:


> jay, that looks hot, either way...w/ or w/o the wall/door.


thanks, it was a pain in the butt plaining it all down. im glad it turned out alright.


----------



## jay_leask

im still wanting to do one for my other tank


----------



## jjd

150 Gallon stand


----------



## bonsai dave

Good Job on the stand it looks great..



jjd said:


> 150 Gallon stand


----------



## spit.fire

ignore all the cords and the styrofoam contantainer, im in between setting up tanks










also theres a 30" coralife dual t5 fixture that sits on the rods at the top


----------



## mikebike

I needed a stand in a hurry when I got my 75 gallon.

I had some 6 foot E-Z-Rect shelving so I cut it in 1/2 and put 3/4" plywood on each shelf.
It is rated for 800Lb's per shelf.
I filled up the 75 gallon until the water was about 1/4 inch above the plastic bottom frame.
then used some stainless steel 2 inch X about 1/16 inch slugs left over from a manufacturing process where I one worked, I used them as shims to get the tank level.

Then I lifted the ends to up and put 2 X 4 under them to spread the load.
Here is a photo of the 75 - 33 stack:


----------



## spit.fire

im also going to be putting something on the stand so i can suspend the light for the bottom tank

for filters im running an eheim classic on the top tank, rena xp2 on the bottom, skimmers and phosphate reactors on both


----------



## mikebike

Hi Folks,
here is another of my home made stands.
this one is made of 2" X 6" with 3/4" plywood shelves.

The 2X6 is notched on the front edges to accept the 2X6
which is supporting the 3/4" plywood.
the shelves also have a 2X6 center block to prevent distortion/warping/twisting.
It is all glued and screwed together.

I was a carpenter in the past and made many a concrete form so I just built it the same way I would to support a yard of concrete<G>


----------



## jay_leask

jjd said:


> 150 Gallon stand


wow that is nice


----------



## bingerz

jay_leask said:


> im still wanting to do one for my other tank


what size is your other tank? i can't wait to see what you'll come up with...i like how that last one you showed had it's legs off the corners...and instead of four legs...you had six. it was different. i like stuff like that! :bigsmile:


----------



## bingerz

you guys have mad woodworking/engineering skills. 

jay_leask, your tank is nice....design-wise, it's real clean!


----------



## jay_leask

bingerz said:


> what size is your other tank? i can't wait to see what you'll come up with...i like how that last one you showed had it's legs off the corners...and instead of four legs...you had six. it was different. i like stuff like that! :bigsmile:


well i really like the one done by JJD on here that looks sweet.


----------

